# ATTN A-ZONE:  I am calling you out for a SKI-OFF!!!!!!1111!!!1



## Highway Star (Apr 10, 2009)

Killington.  Every weekend until the end of the season, Saturday or Sunday.  11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola.

You must answer there callout and RSVP.....state you will be there, or I won't bother showing up.

You know the rules, they've been posted here.

If several people show up, we'll probably start with an all out downhill run from the K-1 down to the canyon quad, to see who actually gets to be in the ski-off.

*Agenda for ski-off will be as follows:*

We will run a mass start chinese downhill to Canyon Quad (or Superstar lift if CQ is not open).   Route is optional.  *All in attendance are required to participate (don't bother even showing up otherwise!!!).   *Winner of DH gets to call the first ski-off route/skiing style.  Top 0 to 3 skiers in the downhill will ski-off against me, depending on depth of talent....if there is no talent, no ski-off.


11:00 AM: Arrive at top of K-1.  
11:05 AM: Move to top of Downdraft/Cascade headwall for mass start chinese downhill, 
11:10 AM: Start of downhill.
11:12 AM: Arrive at bottom of lift. 
11:13 AM: Load lift.  If you're not there, I'm not waiting.
11:17 AM: Ski-off participants gather at top of lift.  
11:18 AM: Winner of DH calls out route and skiing style, and will ski first.
11:20 AM: Ski-off begins.
11:25 AM-Noon:  Repeat.  Each skier calls and leads one run.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2009)

Will the little ShortSki F be there?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2009)

:loser:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2009)

the definition of insanity.

repeating the same task over and over again and expecting a different result.......


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 10, 2009)

Wimps.


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Wimps.



OK... I''ll say it....

You penis is much bigger then anyone here...  It dwarfs ours... So that being said..  You can take your huge penis and go back to KZone... 

Please...


----------



## chadr2 (Apr 10, 2009)

You can ski on Z right, and you can ski on Z left but you cannot ski in Z middle!

... the only rules in a ski off that I'm aware of.

Thank you, John Cusack for your best work.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 10, 2009)

where is the yawn emoticon?  :roll:


----------



## RENO (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Killington.  This weekend.  You know the rules.  11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola.



I'll be there with my ski bike...
Bozo...:roll:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 10, 2009)

Awww.....I might actually be skiing some bumps this weekend.  I'm sure you'll want to be there to see that.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Awww.....I might actually be skiing some bumps this weekend.  I'm sure you'll want to be there to see that.



Yep. So we could laugh and point.


----------



## ski220 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Throwing down the guantlet*

Unfortunately I can't make it up to Vt. this weekend due to some urgent plumbing repair at my house, but....   Hows about a "cyber" or "virtual" competition instead?  

Pick your best video of yourself that's on YouTube, Vimoe or whatever and embed it here.  Then a challenger can post theirs.  And the winner is .....  Let the WWW decide.  

Any takers?

An entirely new thread perhaps?


----------



## Shortski (Apr 10, 2009)

dmc said:


> Will the little ShortSki F be there?




Well well if it isn't the über liberal and always tolorent of other peoples ideas & opinions my old buddy little dougie. Hey buddy nuke the whales.


----------



## severine (Apr 10, 2009)

:roll:

Boys

:roll:

Grow a pair and grow up.


----------



## Philpug (Apr 10, 2009)

I am usually up for a good HS callout... Working Sat, sorry.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2009)

severine said:


> :roll:
> 
> Boys
> 
> ...



Hey! No estrogen allowed in this thread.

Oh wait.....Highway Gnar started it. Nevermind.


----------



## skiing is life (Apr 10, 2009)

here we go again... i hope someone steps up and smashes this guys ego. this has gone on long enough


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 10, 2009)

Im tempted to rush up there tomorrow and show you all how its really done on a snowboard.


----------



## arik (Apr 10, 2009)

Competative Drama


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2009)

arik said:


> Competative Drama



How was yesterday/today? where did you end up?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Killington.  This weekend.  You know the rules.  11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola.



i got a late start this morning, can we meet @ 11:30 instead?  blue jacket/black pants. if you yell out "alpinezone" a few times  i'll find you.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2009)

If I was going to be up there I would do it, but then again I don't know what this will prove by him beating a hack like me. By beating me in a ski off will that make you a top 29 skier at K? Will it drop you to a top 40? Who determines the top skiers at K? You? What does a ski off prove anyways? Please enlighten us.

Come the end of the day when he looks in the mirror he still has to look at this:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2009)

creepy


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got back tot he condo HighwayStar. Skied from 8 till 3:20 straight through. Looked everywhere for you, even in the trees (which were quite nice btw). You were nowhere to be found. You hid like the little pu$$y you are. I'll be out again tomorrow all day with my 5 year old. I bet he could give you a beat down as well.

Typical HighwayStar. All talk and no action. Did you even ski today? HS=FAIL!!!!

Lame. Another no show by HighwayStar. Lame.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 11, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Just got back tot he condo HighwayStar. Skied from 8 till 3:20 straight through. Looked everywhere for you, even in the trees (which were quite nice btw). You were nowhere to be found. You hid like the little pu$$y you are. I'll be out again tomorrow all day with my 5 year old. I bet he could give you a beat down as well.
> 
> Typical HighwayStar. All talk and no action. Did you even ski today? HS=FAIL!!!!
> 
> Lame. Another no show by HighwayStar. Lame.



Were you at "11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola"?.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 11, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Were you at "11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola"?.


After the lift stopped for a few minutes while I was in line, I got up there at 11:05. Looked around, but didn't see any gapers in jeans. Didn't waste my time waiting around for a no-show.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 12, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Were you at "11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola"?.



I was in the area. HS was a no show. I had my eyes open for him all day. Didn't see him.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 12, 2009)

Did not make tha 11 am because of social activities.  Didn't think anyone would be there, so I didn't bother.

I was in the canyon all afternoon, skiing fast and jumping off stuff....


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 12, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> I was in the area. HS was a no show. I had my eyes open for him all day. Didn't see him.



Because you're blind or have no idea what I look like.  And you don't hang out with the cool people.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll be up there this afternoon, probably skiing on looooong volkl DH skis.


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 12, 2009)

Top of the K-12 Sunday, high noon?


----------



## ripzillia (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Philpug (Apr 12, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Did not make tha 11 am because of social activities.  Didn't think anyone would be there, so I didn't bother.



Calling people out then don't show? Bad form there. 

:blink:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Did not make tha 11 am because of social activities.  Didn't think anyone would be there, so I didn't bother.
> 
> I was in the canyon all afternoon, skiing fast and jumping off stuff....


Yeah, the social scene at K is complex, to say the least:blink:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'll be up there this afternoon, probably skiing on looooong volkl DH skis.


Didn't see anyone on Volkl DH boards while I lapped Cascade. I'm guessing another no show.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Didn't see anyone on Volkl DH boards while I lapped Cascade. I'm guessing another no show.



you'd only see him if he was at stand still.  Typically I'm told Highwaystar skies so fast that he can't be seen with the naked eye.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you'd only see him if he was at stand still.  Typically I'm told Highwaystar skies so fast that he can't be seen with the naked eye.




gravity does not pull highwaystar downhill, highwaystar pulls gravity towards himself


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 12, 2009)

AdironRider said:


> Im tempted to rush up there tomorrow and show you all how its really done on a snowboard.



lol..on a snowboard..yeah right..too funny..:smash:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 12, 2009)

he's lucky I didn't show, I was going to steal his lunch money and his superman lunchbox and then pull his underoos up over his head...then I was gonna drink some nestle quick and watch some teenage mutant ninja turtles on the tube while I waited for my mom to come pick me up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 12, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Did not make tha 11 am because of social activities.  Didn't think anyone would be there, so I didn't bother.
> 
> I was in the canyon all afternoon, skiing fast and jumping off stuff....




What a fuc9ing puzzy asd wanker..you list a time and a place for a ski-off and you are a no show due to social activities..LAME..you are pathetic


----------



## thorski (Apr 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lol..on a snowboard..yeah right..too funny..:smash:



There is a dude at killington i've seen lately who absolutely kills the bumps on a snowboard. He is faster then most of the bumpers i've seen.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2009)

thorski said:


> There is a dude at killington i've seen lately who absolutely kills the bumps on a snowboard. He is faster then most of the bumpers i've seen.


Yeah, he's crazy, qualified 14th in a stacked field last week and won his first dual. Skied with him some today and poached O.L. with him yesterday. Kid's only 16. His mom picked him up at Bear and subsequently gave him a tow for his 2 wheel skateboard up the hill.


----------



## thorski (Apr 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, he's crazy, qualified 14th in a stacked field last week and won his first dual. Skied with him some today and poached O.L. with him yesterday. Kid's only 16. His mom picked him up at Bear and subsequently gave him a tow for his 2 wheel skateboard up the hill.



I've never seen any boarder destroy it like that. Mad props


----------



## icedtea (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah kid's sick. that dude bangs 'em..


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

and another challenge goes unanswered.

i heart highwaystar threads.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll be up there this weekend, you have advance notice.  I don't see anyone actually accepting the challenge though.....lol.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'll be up there this weekend, you have advance notice.  I don't see anyone actually accepting the challenge though.....lol.



can you start a new thread please?

thanks.


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll be up there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday this weekend. I'm not interested in any ski-off, but I would love to ski a few runs with a Killington regular. I can meet up anywhere and anytime as I will be solo.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

reefer said:


> I'll be up there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday this weekend. I'm not interested in any ski-off, but I would love to ski a few runs with a Killington regular. I can meet up anywhere and anytime as I will be solo.



Reef, a couple of us will be there friday as well.

no ski offs, but you know i aint like that.  :wink:

would be cool to ski with you again.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'll be up there this weekend, you have advance notice.  I don't see anyone actually accepting the challenge though.....lol.




Are you gonna actually be there or are you going to bail out to social commitments???  BTW..does a circle jerk with top 30 Kmart skiers count as a social commitment or is that a normal Saturday?


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2009)

These threads have gone well beyond the realm of the lame...:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

hammer said:


> These threads have gone well beyond the realm of the lame...:roll::roll::roll:



yeah HighWaygnar..put up or shut up..


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

I have yet to see anyone post up that they are going to be there this weekend, and are interested in a ski-off.  I'm not going to interupt my ski day to show up at a spot unless someone is down for it.  You guys are all talk....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I have yet to see anyone post up that they are going to be there this weekend, and are interested in a ski-off.  I'm not going to interupt my ski day to show up at a spot unless someone is down for it.  You guys are all talk....



You're all talk..people showed up for this past weekend skioff and you were too busy wacking some dude off in the woods..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're all talk..people showed up for this past weekend skioff and you were too busy wacking some dude off in the woods..


POTD!:flag:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

6 pages, and all we have is a bunch of poser e-hate and claimers.  

*******Not a single person has said they will meet me for a ski-off.*********

A-Zone = FAIL.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i got a late start this morning, can we meet @ 11:30 instead?  blue jacket/black pants. if you yell out "alpinezone" a few times  i'll find you.





JerseyJoey said:


> Just got back tot he condo HighwayStar. Skied from 8 till 3:20 straight through. Looked everywhere for you, even in the trees (which were quite nice btw). You were nowhere to be found. You hid like the little pu$$y you are. I'll be out again tomorrow all day with my 5 year old. I bet he could give you a beat down as well.
> 
> Typical HighwayStar. All talk and no action. Did you even ski today? HS=FAIL!!!!
> 
> Lame. Another no show by HighwayStar. Lame.





mondeo said:


> After the lift stopped for a few minutes while I was in line, I got up there at 11:05. Looked around, but didn't see any gapers in jeans. Didn't waste my time waiting around for a no-show.





Highway Star said:


> 6 pages, and all we have is a bunch of poser e-hate and claimers.
> 
> *******Not a single person has said they will meet me for a ski-off.*********
> 
> A-Zone = FAIL.


Your selective reading proves what a failure you are.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 13, 2009)

I will meet you for a ski/ride off!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Your selective reading proves what a failure you are.



You  = Fail reading comprehension 101.

Two of those people showed up without previously saying they would be there.  One guy posts saturday morning....oh yeah, let me check the A-zone before I go out.  You bring new levels of density to the table here.

Please, allow me to spell this out for you, I am looking for a response something like this:

*"Highway Star, I accept your call out for a ski-off and am willing to participate!  I understand the rules as previously posted and discussed, and agree to abide by them.  I will meet you at the time and place discussed, 11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola."*

I'm simply not going to show up unless you clearly are there for a ski-off.  There will be no stalking, photo-ops, or other wastes of my time.  

Anyway, what makes you 100% sure I wasn't there on Saturday, and simply did not reveal myself?  Perhaps I was, and simply didn't see anyone that would provide a challenge....?   Because none of you would be any of the wiser....

.....or maybe I'll just go around yelling "Alpinezone! Alpinezone! Alpinezone!" at the top and bottom of every lift.  Or maybe the name of Greg's bump crew.....


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Killington.  This weekend.  You know the rules.  *11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola.*



Did I miss where it says rsvp here??


----------



## icedtea (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's do it man. If you succeed I will support your claims.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did I miss where it says rsvp here??



hIGHwAY gNAR needs a lesson in reading comprehension..what a doshsack..


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did I miss where it says rsvp here??



I edited the first post, just for people like you.



Highway Star said:


> Killington.  Every weekend until the end of the season, Saturday or Sunday.  11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola.
> 
> You must answer there callout and RSVP.....state you will be there, or I won't bother showing up.
> 
> You know the rules, they've been posted here.


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2009)

This is great! OK, I'll bite and do the ski-off. Do I get to pick first run? I'll see how long I can keep up with you on you're run.................then maybe we can have a beer together! What do you drink? I'll pack a cooler for later. So Saturday at 11:00 a top the K1. I'll look something like this, same LL Bean pants and fairy blue boots. I have white/red Apache Recons now and don't know what jacket at this point. I'll obviously have to dawn my dark grey Giro helmet for this also. Can't wait to meet you! Don't be late.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

He figures if he can keep up with the excuses for a few more weeks he won't have to actually have a "ski off".



o3jeff said:


> If I was going to be up there I would do it, but then again I don't know what this will prove by him beating a hack like me. By beating me in a ski off will that make you a top 29 skier at K? Will it drop you to a top 40? Who determines the top skiers at K? You? What does a ski off prove anyways? Please enlighten us.
> 
> Come the end of the day when he looks in the mirror he still has to look at this:



And you never answered any of this.

And also need to bump the creepy/gay pic too!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I edited the first post, just for people like you.



Why didn't you leave it up? Then you wouldn't be able to weasel out like you did?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> Reef, a couple of us will be there friday as well.
> 
> no ski offs, but you know i aint like that.  :wink:
> 
> would be cool to ski with you again.



SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-OFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHIP's style.

Is Juggernaut still open?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hIGHwAY gNAR needs a lesson in reading comprehension..what a doshsack..



Duuuude.  Callouts require you to answer the callout.  Here.  (or RSVP in "Wussy Speak")  So that we all know it's "down".

Let me put it in terms you might understand a bit better:

This is not an "open call" like for one of your ballet dancing auditions.

It's more like "You've been served".....which is I think is like more of a breakdancing thing.....right?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

reefer said:


> This is great! OK, I'll bite and do the ski-off. Do I get to pick first run? I'll see how long I can keep up with you on you're run.................then maybe we can have a beer together! What do you drink? I'll pack a cooler for later. So Saturday at 11:00 a top the K1. I'll look something like this, same LL Bean pants and fairy blue boots. I have white/red Apache Recons now and don't know what jacket at this point. I'll obviously have to dawn my dark grey Giro helmet for this also. Can't wait to meet you! Don't be late.



Sorry man, I can't compete with that.  You win.


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-OFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CHIP's style.
> 
> Is Juggernaut still open?



Hey, I was going to pick that trail...........................


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Duuuude.  Callouts require you to answer the callout.  Here.  (or RSVP in "Wussy Speak")  So that we all know it's "down".
> 
> Let me put it in terms you might understand a bit better:
> 
> ...



Now you are sounding a little queer.  The only dance battle that should ever be mentioned by a man is from the movie Breakin'.  Not even Breakin' 2 should be mentioned by a man.  What a disappointing squeal.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086998/


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Now you are sounding a little queer.  The only dance battle that should ever be mentioned by a man is from the movie Breakin'.  Not even Breakin' 2 should be mentioned by a man.  What a disappointing squeal.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086998/



What movies?  I hear about this from actual women.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Duuuude.  Callouts require you to answer the callout.  Here.  (or RSVP in "Wussy Speak")  So that we all know it's "down".
> 
> Let me put it in terms you might understand a bit better:
> 
> ...



You're the one who was called out for the clit ski-off and you were a wussy..hahaha..you are so funny..der der der...get a life..


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> What movies?  I hear about this from actual women.



Wasn't You've been served a movie about chicks dancing?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Sorry man, I can't compete with that.  You win.



ok, reefer accepted, gave you a description of his appearance, confirmed a time and offered to buy you some beers afterward and yet you still refuse?

I know you are a little freak-a-deek and you obviously have severe social issues,  (from your behavior on here and from what your friends say about you)  but what gives this time?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> What movies?  I hear about this from actual women.



women that you inflated yourself?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Wasn't You've been served a movie about chicks dancing?



the rapper is wearing ski goggles and I'm a good freaking dancer and I love doing the running man..


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're the one who was called out for the clit ski-off and you were a wussy..hahaha..you are so funny..der der der...get a life..



Ski-Sundown is a complete mis-nomer, they do not have any actual skiing.

Just snow-tubing and snowlerblading.

Thus, it would not be possible to have a ski-off there.  They don't even have a small to medium sized halfpipe.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> ok, reefer accepted, gave you a description of his appearance, confirmed a time and offered to buy you some beers afterward and yet you still refuse?
> 
> I know you are a little freak-a-deek and you obviously have severe social issues,  (from your behavior on here and from what *your friends* say about you)  but what gives this time?



I am sure they don't consider him that


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> the rapper is wearing ski goggles and I'm a good freaking dancer and I love doing the running man..



Come on man.  That rapper is Iced Tea!  OG!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> ok, reefer accepted, gave you a description of his appearance, confirmed a time and offered to buy you some beers afterward and yet you still refuse?



I am in awe of his steeze and would surely lose, just on the steeze factor alone.  Thus I conceed.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Let's do it man. If you succeed I will support your claims.



Are you going to ski....?


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> And also need to bump the creepy/gay pic too!



C'mon will you please stop doing that....way to creepy uke:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I am in awe of his steeze and would surely lose, just on the steeze factor alone.  Thus I conceed.



Reefer, you are now the First Official Ski-Off winner!!!!!

congrats bro.


----------



## thorski (Apr 13, 2009)

So he won on his Steeze alone?  What is he snake plissken?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

thorski said:


> So he won on his Steeze alone?  What is he snake plissken?



(shhhh......I'm just being nice to not hurt his feelings)


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I am sure they don't consider him that



I'm just curious who 2knees knows that is not my friend.......could it be........95% of K-zone?  


Hum...................


----------



## reefer (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> (shhhh......I'm just being nice and trying not to hurt the guy's feelings)



Don't worry about the feelings. I obviously wasn't trying to impress anyone with those pics. I was just trying to have a good time with someone that is obviously passionate about skiing, knows Killington, and may be fun to watch for a couple runs. But I guess you don't want to be social and take a couple recreational runs with someone else that is passionate about skiing,  appreciates Killington, and would love to learn more. I have never had anything bad to say about you or Killington. I still hope you show up at 11:00 Saturday, even though I'd be putting my perfect record at risk. We might even get along. Peace.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

reefer said:


> Don't worry about the feelings. I obviously wasn't trying to impress anyone with those pics. I was just trying to have a good time with someone that is obviously passionate about skiing, knows Killington, and may be fun to watch for a couple runs. But I guess you don't want to be social and take a couple recreational runs with someone else that is passionate about skiing,  appreciates Killington, and would love to learn more. I have never had anything bad to say about you or Killington. I still hope you show up at 11:00 Saturday, even though I'd be putting my perfect record at risk. We might even get along. Peace.



Have you met the shamwow guy yet?


----------



## Madroch (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway gnar is lame... Thought this board was supposed to be about meeting up and skiing with other passionate folks, not being a blowhard, insisting he will only ski with someone in a ski off, and then backing down when someone actually agrees (after offering to free ski first, like most civilized folks).  That reefer even threw in some cold ones only makes gnar seem more obnoxious and socially challanged.

I say kill this thread for good, and any new ski off threads posted by the moron.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I say kill this thread for good, and any new ski off threads posted by the moron.



Wussy :smash: :grin:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Ski-Sundown is a complete mis-nomer, they do not have any actual skiing.
> 
> Just snow-tubing and snowlerblading.
> 
> Thus, it would not be possible to have a ski-off there.  They don't even have a small to medium sized halfpipe.



Dang Highway Star hating on Sundown..put that in your halfpipe and smoke it!!!


RootDKJ said:


> C'mon will you please stop doing that....way to creepy uke:



the gay dude is highway star???


Highway Star said:


> Have you met the shamwow guy yet?



I met him at the Wobbly Barn..he's a top 23 Okemo Skier..



Madroch said:


> Highway gnar is lame... Thought this board was supposed to be about meeting up and skiing with other passionate folks, not being a blowhard, insisting he will only ski with someone in a ski off, and then backing down when someone actually agrees (after offering to free ski first, like most civilized folks).  That reefer even threw in some cold ones only makes gnar seem more obnoxious and socially challanged.
> 
> I say kill this thread for good, and any new ski off threads posted by the moron.



I agree..he's lame but entertaining..Reefer is only trying to befriend HighwayStar so he can gain access to the Killington social network..plus he knows all the right people and can get you past the velvet rope at the Long Trail Brewary..


----------



## Madroch (Apr 13, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Wussy :smash: :grin:



Too true... If I had half a pair and any skills I'd be all over HS.. although from what I suspect I could probably take him....


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 13, 2009)

Holy Moses. I go out and ski with my son from 9:30 till 4 today, and I get back to the condo to find 5 NEW PAGES IN THIS THREAD??????

Listen Highway fag, there were a few of us who showed for your ski (jerk) off at the top of K-1. YOU WERE THE NO SHOW. Grow a pair and show up one of these times. It's pretty obvious that you are indeed afraid of the schooling you'd get from pretty much every one here.

I've seen you ski. You may not totally suck, but there isn't a person I ski with that couldn't school your lame a$$ on any given terrain in ant given conditions. You are an average skier at best. That's why you always no-show. Grow a pair and let's have at it bitch!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> I've seen you ski. You may not totally suck, but there isn't a person I ski with that couldn't school your lame a$$ on any given terrain in ant given conditions. You are an average skier at best. That's why you always no-show. Grow a pair and let's have at it bitch!!



Again, you are a claimer....you have no idea what I look like, and you haven't seen me ski. 

So is it on, finally?  Will there be a JJ vs. HS ski off?  

This should get real interesting, real quick.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Again, you are a claimer....you have no idea what I look like, and you haven't seen me ski.
> 
> So is it on, finally?  Will there be a JJ vs. HS ski off?
> 
> This should get real interesting, real quick.



No, you will not get another shot at me. You had your chance. You called me out. I showed. You turtled. A ski-off vs Jersey Joey is a once in a lifetime thing (for you anyway). You had your chance and you no-showed like the pu$$y that you are. You lose.

Jersey Joey wins by default, not that he would need a forfeit to school your lame a$$ anyway. You are truly a pathetic person. I think I hear your girlfriend deflating. Better blow her back up quickly so you can get laid tonight. Pu$$y!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2009)

Highwaystar,

Who would be the independent judge of your ski off?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> No, you will not get another shot at me. You had your chance. You called me out. I showed. You turtled. A ski-off vs Jersey Joey is a once in a lifetime thing (for you anyway). You had your chance and you no-showed like the pu$$y that you are. You lose.
> 
> Jersey Joey wins by default, not that he would need a forfeit to school your lame a$$ anyway. You are truly a pathetic person. I think I hear your girlfriend deflating. Better blow her back up quickly so you can get laid tonight. Pu$$y!!



Ohhh you fail.

Were you there for the chinese downhill saturday afternoon before last run...?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar,
> 
> Who would be the independent judge of your ski off?



I don't think you need a judge since he never shows.

Highway Star ski-off record 0-2


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar,
> 
> Who would be the independent judge of your ski off?



Judging is not needed.  The winner is the last one standing, unless a tie is declared.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar,
> 
> Who would be the independent judge of your ski off?



He will, of course.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

HS - how about posting a trip report sometime?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> HS - how about posting a trip report sometime?



Make sure to include pics and video of the self proclaimed top 30 Killington skier.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Judging is not needed.  The winner is the last one standing, unless a tie is declared.



I thought the point of a 'ski off' is to determine who is the better skier.  Last one standing hardly defines that.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought the point of a 'ski off' is to determine who is the better skier.  Last one standing hardly defines that.



lol, what an azz he makes himself out to be all the time:grin:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure to include pics and video of the self proclaimed top 30 Killington skier.


Or an après-ski trip report?  Since you are a master of the social dynamics at K...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought the point of a 'ski off' is to determine who is the better skier.  Last one standing hardly defines that.




I determine the better skier.


you deserve one of these!


----------



## thorski (Apr 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar,
> 
> Who would be the independent judge of your ski off?



 Geof is the only guy on here in my opinion who could be the judge if there was a single judge. otherwise it would have to be a jury of his peers.
Who's buying the beer again?


----------



## thorski (Apr 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> I determine the better skier.
> 
> 
> you deserve one of these!



What the hell is that?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

thorski said:


> What the hell is that?



thats highwaystars boyfriend.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> I determine the better skier.
> 
> 
> you deserve one of these!



Wait a minute........who's that sketchy looking dude?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> No, you will not get another shot at me. You had your chance. You called me out. I showed. You turtled. A ski-off vs Jersey Joey is a once in a lifetime thing (for you anyway). You had your chance and you no-showed like the pu$$y that you are. You lose.
> 
> Jersey Joey wins by default, not that he would need a forfeit to school your lame a$$ anyway. You are truly a pathetic person. I think I hear your girlfriend deflating. Better blow her back up quickly so you can get laid tonight. Pu$$y!!





RootDKJ said:


> HS - how about posting a trip report sometime?





o3jeff said:


> Make sure to include pics and video of the self proclaimed top 30 Killington skier.





RootDKJ said:


> Or an après-ski trip report?  Since you are a master of the social dynamics at K...





2knees said:


> I determine the better skier.
> 
> 
> you deserve one of these!



bahahahahahahahaha

can we have one of these threads everyday???


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2009)

So.......my 6 y.o. is not too interested in wiping his own butt.  However, he just came out of the bathroom and said he did it himself.  He said he washed his hands with soap and water.  

Should I trust him?  

(He did offer to let me smell his hand.)


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2009)

powbmps said:


> So.......my 6 y.o. is not too interested in wiping his own butt.  However, he just came out of the bathroom and said he did it himself.  He said he washed his hands with soap and water.
> 
> Should I trust him?
> 
> (He did offer to let me smell his hand.)



Like a highwaystar ski off, no judge required on that one.  gotta trust the boy  :lol:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> I determine the better skier.
> 
> 
> you deserve one of these!



Am I seeing things? Does that dude have 7 fingers on his hand? I'm counting 6 knuckles and a thumb. WTF?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Am I seeing things? Does that dude have 7 fingers on his hand? I'm counting 6 knuckles and a thumb. WTF?



2knees did point out that he was highwaystars boyfriend.........


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

Highwaystar isn't gay but his boyfriend is..


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 2knees did point out that he was highwaystars boyfriend.........



Matter of fact he did. My bad.

Wonder if he gets that whole fist up....never mind.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

:smash:





JerseyJoey said:


> Matter of fact he did. My bad.
> 
> Wonder if he gets that whole fist up....never mind.



ahahahahaha..Jersey Joey you're OK..still a goober but a funny one..:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> One guy posts saturday morning....oh yeah, let me check the A-zone before I go out.



sorry there dude. got a later start than expected so took a minute to be courteous in case you did check in before skiing.  apparently you weren't planning to be there at all so it didn't really matter, did it.

You there this Saturday?  if so, as you requested,
*"Highway Star, I accept your call out for a ski-off and am willing to participate!  I understand the rules as previously posted and discussed, and agree to abide by them.  I will meet you at the time and place discussed, 11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola."*

blue jacket/ black pants, nordica skis. i'm not sure if the picture being posted is really you so i'll have to rely on you to find me, if you feel i'm a worthy to ski with.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm not sure if the picture being posted is really you




this is the most updated photo of highwaystar i could find.























ok, ok, i'll stop now.....


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2009)

That's one handsome mofo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> this is the most updated photo of highwaystar i could find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hahahahahahaha


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 13, 2009)

thorski said:


> What the hell is that?





powbmps said:


> Wait a minute........who's that sketchy looking dude?



I don't know his name but I saw him creeping around Tyler Mill dressed in business casual clothing.


----------



## thorski (Apr 13, 2009)

I hear theres gonna be a posse of Azoners looking for highwaystar this weekend.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

"Highway Star, I accept your call out for a ski-off and am willing to participate! I understand the rules as previously posted and discussed, and agree to abide by them. I will meet you at the time and place discussed, 11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola."

I think board or skis, same shit... I am down!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> "Highway Star, I accept your call out for a ski-off and am willing to participate! I understand the rules as previously posted and discussed, and agree to abide by them. I will meet you at the time and place discussed, 11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola."
> 
> I think board or skis, same shit... I am down!



I'm pretty sure Boogie-Down could school HS as well. Wouldn't that be the shizzle. HS gets schooled by a chica on a board. HS=Fail.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 14, 2009)

Good move on the hair cut. When you're balding....shorter=good


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Good move on the hair cut. When you're balding....shorter=good



I've been embracing my impending baldness for years now. Gotta roll with it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> "Highway Star, I accept your call out for a ski-off and am willing to participate! I understand the rules as previously posted and discussed, and agree to abide by them. I will meet you at the time and place discussed, 11am at the top of the K-1 Gondola."
> 
> I think board or skis, same shit... I am down!



Bumping this for Highwaystar

Seeing that you responded to me earlier that judging is unnecessary; you cannot use the excuse that a snowboarder can't compete in a ski off.  

Looking forward to reading about your no show....again :lol:


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Good move on the hair cut. When you're balding....shorter=good





Greg said:


> That's one handsome mofo.


That's one mean looking mofo...hope that doesn't scare HS away...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Bumping this for Highwaystar
> 
> Seeing that you responded to me earlier that judging is unnecessary; you cannot use the excuse that a snowboarder can't compete in a ski off.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your no show....again :lol:



Only if he rides his snowboard like a monoski.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

hammer said:


> That's one mean looking mofo...hope that doesn't scare HS away...


:lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Highway Gnar - why don't you head up Friday and hook up with *[post="413921"]this crew[/post]*. I would bet every one of them would *own *you.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hey Highway Gnar - why don't you head up Friday and hook up with *[post="413921"]this crew[/post]*. I would bet every one of them would *own *you.



Dude, I've seen the video.....those guys are pretty much all hack bump skiers, and they probably aren't anygood at anything else.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hey Highway Gnar - why don't you head up Friday and hook up with *[post="413921"]this crew[/post]*. I would bet every one of them would *own *you.


 


Highway Star said:


> Dude, I've seen the video.....those guys are pretty much all hack bump skiers, and they probably aren't anygood at anything else.


 
Yes, and like he said, even *they* would own you! Seek professional help dude!


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Dude, I've seen the video.....those guys are pretty much all hack bump skiers, and they probably aren't any good at anything else.


Then it would be a great opportunity for you to show your superior skills instead of just making claims on an internet forum...:smash:


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Dude, I've seen the video.....those guys are pretty much all hack bump skiers, and they probably aren't anygood at anything else.



We've seen the video too:



But still, if you still think you're the shit, head up Friday and school all those posers. I'm sure there will be video evidence of your domination so you'll have endless bragging rights. Here's your chance to shut up all the Highway Gnar haters once and for all. But we all know you just don't have it in ya.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> But still, if you still think you're the shit, head up Friday and school all those posers. I'm sure there will be video evidence of your domination so you'll have endless bragging rights. Here's your chance to shut up all the Highway Gnar haters once and for all. But we all know you just don't have it in ya.



Excuse me, but why would adjust my schedule to ski with a bunch of hack bump skiing nerds?


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

Friday might be a good day to take off from work.
Don't know if i can make a 11:00 deadline friday or sat. but i'll try.
I would like to see a ski off.  
 Any Azoners pondskimming on sunday?


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Excuse me, but why would adjust my schedule to ski with a bunch of hack bump skiing nerds?



Like I said. Bragging rights. After all you're the one who came up with this jackass ski-off concept in the first place.

Personally, I would be cool with just taking some runs with you someday. If you don't like me, or I think you're the same douchebag in person that you come across online, we both say, "later man" and part ways. No big friggin' deal. The alternative is I buy you a beer afterward. That's how most of us normal people do it.

I'll be up there tomorrow and again May 1. If you're around let's rip some turns. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and overlook all this online bullshit you put on.


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Like I said. Bragging rights. After all you're the one who came up with this jackass ski-off concept in the first place.
> 
> Personally, I would be cool with just taking some runs with you someday. If you don't like me, or I think you're the same douchebag in person that you come across online, we both say, "later man" and part ways. No big friggin' deal. The alternative is I buy you a beer afterward. That's how most of us normal people do it.
> 
> I'll be up there tomorrow and again May 1. If you're around let's rip some turns. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and overlook all this online bullshit you put on.



your not up for the whole weekend? :blink:


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> your not up for the whole weekend? :blink:



As in closing weekend? No. I got little kids. Most weekends are reserved for family stuff and that's why I ski Fridays a lot.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> We've seen the video too:



Watch that in full screen and HQ.  It looks better than anything the A-zone bumpers can come up with. LOL.........



Greg said:


> Wish you did as I was the uber flailing toolbox on my last run. I always ski shitty solo for some reason. Here's the vid, yo:



Based on that bump video, I would say that I ski bumps, especially flat, shin high bumps, signifigantly better than you guys.  And I never even practice.  Heck, if I saw those bumps, I would just rip GS turns down them.

Notice how in my video, I'm traveling at least twice as fast as those bumpers, in much worse snow, with rocks all over the place. I'm not flailing, like the bumpers.  I'm jump turning and have my weight on my tails only because I'm skiing manky untracked snow very fast and trying to avoid going over the bars.....none of you could ski devils fiddle like that, on that day......you would be falling apart.


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> As in closing weekend? No. I got little kids. Most weekends are reserved for family stuff and that's why I ski Fridays a lot.



as in this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> as in this weekend.



Nope. Might hit Sugarbush next Sunday though.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Based on that bump video, I would say that I ski bumps, especially flat, shin high bumps, signifigantly better than you guys.  And I never even practice.  Heck, if I saw those bumps, I would just rip GS turns down them.



That cool man. Then prove it.


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nope. Might hit Sugarbush next Sunday though.



So then the question is Will highwaystar be able to make it friday at 11:00 at the top of K?

Then i would wonder if the snowboarder icedtea is the snowboarder bumper i've seen at K.
If he is- no one stands a chance.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> So then the question is Will highwaystar be able to make it friday at 11:00 at the top of K?
> 
> Then i would wonder if the snowboarder icedtea is the snowboarder bumper i've seen at K.
> If he is- no one stands a chance.



Highway star has no plans to be at Killington 4/17 and will not adjust his schedule to ski with nerdy bumpers.

Saturday will be fine.  I can't imagine the ski-off taking more than a few minutes, especially if I get to call first run.

Ice-T is a rapper, I don't think he skis bumps.


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

Ice t seems alright from what i've read.
Ice-t is also the coolest rapper of them all. He sang with slayer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> Ice t seems alright from what i've read.
> Ice-t is also the coolest rapper of them all. He sang with slayer.



Iced T. OG!


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

Be there Friday Saturday and Sunday!! 11 AM K1, show up if you have guts. 

CALLING YOU OUT FOR A SKIOFF HIGHWAYSTAR!


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> So then the question is Will highwaystar be able to make it friday at 11:00 at the top of K?
> 
> Then i would wonder if the snowboarder icedtea is the snowboarder bumper i've seen at K.
> If he is- no one stands a chance.




nah, that kid is mad chilled out. i try and do my best impression. gonna be spring corn all weekend.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Be there Friday Saturday and Sunday!! 11 AM K1, show up if you have guts.
> 
> CALLING YOU OUT FOR A SKIOFF HIGHWAYSTAR!



You had better be on skis.  Snowboarders are not allowed.


----------



## DiMe (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't believe no ones figured it out yet.  Highway Star is the ShamWOW guy!


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

skis = boards????


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> skis = boards????




You're going to need SKIS, two of them for this.  Probably some poles and ski boots too.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You had better be on skis.  Snowboarders are not allowed.



HS is afraid of getting schooled by a boarder. :lol:


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

Same thing, sliding down the mountain... come on!!! Step Up!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> HS is afraid of getting schooled by a boarder. :lol:


 Nice one bvibert!:-D


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

so who else will be there 11 AM top of K1???? Saturday!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> HS is afraid of getting schooled by a boarder. :lol:


 
He's afraid of actually participating in one of these things!  

Highway Scar = Big Hat, No Cattle!


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> HS is afraid of getting schooled by a boarder. :lol:



I'll be at K Friday.....loser gets banned?


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

Gotta a few great runs we could rock out with in mind!!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> so who else will be there 11 AM top of K1???? Saturday!!!


I'm planning on not making it due to social activities. Like having fun with friends.

Seriously, I have about the same desire to meet HS as I do Charles Manson. Interesting study in psychology, maybe, but not my idea of a good time.

For the record: I've skied with people ranging from beginner snowboarders to legit top 10 at Killington this year. I ski with them because they're fun to hang out with, not because of their skill. Granted, I wouldn't spend all day with beginners or keep up with true top notch skiers if they were skiing by themselves, but nobody's asking for a long-term relationship here. I have no problem humiliating myself. I entered BMMC with no intention of making the second day. I really don't care if any one person is better than me or not.

I just don't feel like meeting up with a complete [explicative deleted].


----------



## RENO (Apr 14, 2009)

Highwaystar will never show up for a skioff with a skier, snowboarder, snowblader, etc... It's all BS...

Also HS, whatever happened to those stupid mini snowboards that you mounted ski bindings on to ski them? Did you ever ski them? Why don't you use those for a skioff! :lol:


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

RENO said:


> Highwaystar will never show up for a skioff with a skier, snowboarder, snowblader, etc... It's all BS...
> 
> Also HS, whatever happened to those stupid mini snowboards that you mounted ski bindings on to ski them? Did you ever ski them? Why don't you use those for a skioff! :lol:



Those boards were f'n funny. :lol:


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm planning on not making it due to social activities. Like having fun with friends.
> 
> Seriously, I have about the same desire to meet HS as I do Charles Manson. Interesting study in psychology, maybe, but not my idea of a good time.
> 
> ...



well i will be there if you just wanna take some runs


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm planning on not making it due to social activities. Like having fun with friends.
> 
> Seriously, I have about the same desire to meet HS as I do Charles Manson. Interesting study in psychology, maybe, but not my idea of a good time.
> 
> ...




Chicken!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

How come none of HS so called friends back up any of his claims. Seem like they all avoid his threads, I guess they donkt like to lie on the internet


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> How come none of HS so called friends back up any of his claims. Seem like they all avoid his threads, I guess they donkt like to lie on the internet



My friends are too cool to post on the internet.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> My friends are too cool to post on the internet.



You are setting yourself up on this one...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm planning on not making it due to social activities.



We have Ice-T and some other dude coming.  After all the smack you talk, you're going to have to show up.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

grassi21 said:


> you are setting yourself up on this one...



Yaawn.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> We have Ice-T and some other dude coming. After all the smack you talk, you're going to have to show up.


What smack talk?


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> What smack talk?




mondeo, you are not going to rep azone on this historic day?


----------



## RENO (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> My friends are too cool to post on the internet.


Do any of them look like these guys?


----------



## RENO (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> How come none of HS so called friends back up any of his claims. Seem like they all avoid his threads, I guess they donkt like to lie on the internet


HerpeStar has no friends...


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

Is iced tea a local?
I don't understand why boarders are not allowed. i ski with a local who rides.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a local, just been in houses for 7 years since soph year of college.

You gonna be up this weekend thor???


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> mondeo, you are not going to rep azone on this historic day?


A. I've got nothing to prove to HS.

B. AZ as a community has nothing to prove to HS.

Does HS remind anyone else of Cartman? I'm guessing you could beat him down Superstar by five minutes and he'd still declare victory.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

I was thinking of starting with a chinese downhill off the K-1, down to the canyon quad.  That would allow us to choose who is actually going to participate in the ski-off.  Does that make sense?


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

So are you saying you can beat HS down SS by 5 mins??


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Not a local, just been in houses for 7 years since soph year of college.
> 
> You gonna be up this weekend thor???



I'm always up there on the weekends. I'm wondering if i know you. But i don't know what you look like.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> So are you saying you can beat HS down SS by 5 mins??


Nope, that was just hyperbole. I also used the word "you" instead of "I".


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> So are you saying you can beat HS down SS by 5 mins??



Considering that I have skied superstar top to bottom in less than a minute, I'll take that bet.....


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

Who's bringing the rulers?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

Now that people are taking this fool up on his call out, chances are pretty good he will be a no show and come back with some _gay_ excuse again.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Now that people are taking this fool up on his call out, chances are pretty good he will be a no show and come back with some _gay_ excuse again.



Oh no, I'll be there.  Will you?


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: who gives a shit?

I didn't realize AZ was all about who's the best. If that's the case, sayanara, dudes. I'm not, I've never claimed to be, and I don't care who is "the best". What are we in kindergarten? All I care about is having some fun. If skiing isn't fun, it isn't worth it.

What a douche.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Oh no, I'll be there.  Will you?



No, as I've said in the past I am a hack on skis. I don't make the claims you do without proof other than a video that you've been defending for 3 years(ok we get it, on that particular day, at that specific time on that run were the worst conditions ever known to exist in the world and you had no choice but to drag ass down it). Oh, I also don't present myself like the internet DB that you do.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: who gives a shit?
> 
> I didn't realize AZ was all about who's the best. If that's the case, sayanara, dudes. I'm not, I've never claimed to be, and I don't care who is "the best". What are we in kindergarten? All I care about is having some fun. If skiing isn't fun, it isn't worth it.
> 
> What a douche.




YOU'VE BEEN CALLED OUT FOR A FUN-OFF!!!!

the rules, we each take turns having fun.  the one who stops having fun first is the loser.  meet me at the front of Spartans, 8:00 sharp, tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Oh, I also don't present myself like the internet DB that you do.



no, you save it for real life,   D.B.!!!  :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

Third time posting this with out an answer from you


o3jeff said:


> If I was going to be up there I would do it, but then again I don't know what this will prove by him beating a hack like me. By beating me in a ski off will that make you a top 29 skier at K? Will it drop you to a top 40? Who determines the top skiers at K? You? What does a ski off prove anyways? Please enlighten us.
> 
> Come the end of the day when he looks in the mirror he still has to look at this:


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> YOU'VE BEEN CALLED OUT FOR A FUN-OFF!!!!
> 
> the rules, we each take turns having fun.  the one who stops having fun first is the loser.  meet me at the front of Spartans, 8:00 sharp, tonight.


:lol: Dude, you have no idea. If I didn't have to drive back to T-town the last time we went out, I would have been a lot more fun. LOL!

Next time the kids are away overnight, we should have a fun off at my place.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

So, to the people agreeing to come:

We are going to start with an all out high speed run from the top of the K-1 down to the canyon quad.....any route you choose.  This will allow me to determine if you are ski off worthy.....if you beat me down or are there behind me within a minute or so, you will be allowed to participate in the ski-off.

If you loose.....well, you should try to keep up better next time.  Maybe you can watch.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> No, as I've said in the past I am a hack on skis.



Why aer you posting in this thread?  This is for ski-off participants.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: who gives a shit?
> 
> I didn't realize AZ was all about who's the best. If that's the case, sayanara, dudes. I'm not, I've never claimed to be, and I don't care who is "the best". What are we in kindergarten? All I care about is having some fun. If skiing isn't fun, it isn't worth it.
> 
> What a douche.



Not a ruler, a yardstick.

Thanks.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> no, you save it for real life,   D.B.!!!  :razz:



I'm calling you out on a BIKE-OFF, Saturday 7am, I make all the rules as I go.


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, to the people agreeing to come:
> 
> We are going to start with an all out high speed run from the top of the K-1 down to the canyon quad.....any route you choose.  This will allow me to determine if you are ski off worthy.....if you beat me down or are there behind me within a minute or so, you will be allowed to participate in the ski-off.
> 
> If you loose.....well, you should try to keep up better next time.  Maybe you can watch.


Ooohh...he's challenging people to see how well they can straightline it down a trail, what a test of skill...

GSS, where are you...this sounds like a challenge that would be right up your alley.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Why aer you posting in this thread?  This is for ski-off participants.



Like I said, will be interested in seeing if you show.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

severine said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: who gives a shit?
> 
> I didn't realize AZ was all about who's the best. If that's the case, sayanara, dudes. I'm not, I've never claimed to be, and I don't care who is "the best". What are we in kindergarten? All I care about is having some fun. If skiing isn't fun, it isn't worth it.
> 
> What a douche.


Severine is dead on correct.  



RootDKJ said:


> BINGO!!! We have a winner. Who really gives a rats ass who's a better skier once puberty hits? Skiing should be about freedom and fun. Who ever has the most fun wins!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

hammer said:


> Ooohh...he's challenging people to see how well they can straightline it down a trail, what a test of skill...
> 
> GSS, where are you...this sounds like a challenge that would be right up your alley.



FYI, there is virtually no way down to the canyon quad that can be completely straightlined.  I'll be turning, and might even stop to watch the epic slayage layed down by the a-zone crew.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, the straightline thing doesn't do it for me (not that there is anything wrong with it GSS!).  In any event, we need video of this epic contest.  We can use a poll to judge it.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Severine is dead on correct.



So, riddle me this......what's the deal with these mogul comps?


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

downdraft to cascade all the way....


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> downdraft to cascade all the way....



Route choice is optional.  We will start from the top of the cascade/downdraft headwall if it is open.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

man you're hell bent to meet some azoners.  you havent stopped trying to get people to ski with you since the day you joined here.  why are you so desperate?  i thought you hung with Cool and the gang, or whatever your little fun bunch is called.   oh, imaginary, thats what they're called.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

this weekend should be great spring conditions at killington and this tops it off!!! 

i wonder who is actually going to be at the top of the k1 at 11am!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> man you're hell bent to meet some azoners.  you havent stopped trying to get people to ski with you since the day you joined here.  why are you so desperate?  i thought you hung with Cool and the gang, or whatever your little fun bunch is called.   oh, imaginary, thats what they're called.



If we could have a ski-off without my actually having to ski with a-zoners, that would be much much better.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> this weekend should be great spring conditions at killington and this tops it off!!!
> 
> i wonder who is actually going to be at the top of the k1 at 11am!!



(psst.....I'm going to get bode miller to stand in for me....don't tell anyone)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

severine said:


> Next time the kids are away overnight, we should have a fun off at my place.



That sounds rad! :beer:

Whoever stops having fun first has to clean up all the puke. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, riddle me this......what's the deal with these mogul comps?


 
LOL.  Do you see me competing in them?  But lets look at this another way...

Sundown Bump or Bust - Looked like tons of fun for spectators.  Wish I was there
Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge - Was really boring. Wish I wasn't there.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> man you're hell bent to meet some azoners.  you havent stopped trying to get people to ski with you since the day you joined here.  why are you so desperate?  i thought you hung with Cool and the gang, or whatever your little fun bunch is called.   oh, imaginary, thats what they're called.



The social scene at K-mart is very complex.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That sounds rad! :beer:
> 
> Whoever stops having fun first has to clean up all the puke. :lol:



Brian, are you going to show up and throw down your patented "dumper air"?  

From what I understand, you've got a lock on last place.....if you can finish.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Brian, are you going to show up and throw down your patented "dumper air"?
> 
> From what I understand, you've got a lock on last place.....if you can finish.



You two should get together, Brian's dumper air and your backseat dumper dragging skiing. We have seen no other video to show otherwise.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> (psst.....I'm going to get bode miller to stand in for me....don't tell anyone)



ha if you get bode i'll get terje!!!

come on azone sick bump lines all day saturday at killington.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You two should get together, Brian's dumper air and your backseat dumper dragging skiing. We have seen no other video to show otherwise.



Riddle me this, Jeff-O.  Maybe if I was embarrassed of that video, I would take it down.  Hummm?  Maybe I want people think I ski really funnny?  Underestimate me even?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> come on azone sick bump lines all day saturday at killington.



There's no bumps at Killington...


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> There's no bumps at Killington...



oh yea i forgot.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> If we could have a ski-off without my actually having to ski with a-zoners, that would be much much better.



thats understandable.  but then why on god's earth are you forever making pleas over here for people to ski with you?

you do understand the problem with your statement above, right?  you can not be _that_ stupid.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

FWIW, I will be up on top of the k1 at 11 am Saturday. Ski-off or not, all those around should come take a run.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Riddle me this, Jeff-O.  Maybe if I was embarrassed of that video, I would take it down.  Hummm?  Maybe I want people think I ski really funnny?  Underestimate me even?



Then why do you work so hard and go out of your way defending that you are a better skier than the video shows every time someone says something about it? Conditions this...rocks all over...jump turning... I think GSS had a post showing years of defending that video from multiple boards.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Excuse me, but why would adjust my schedule to ski with a bunch of hack bump skiing nerds?



Quit hating on Greg



Highway Star said:


> Highway star has no plans to be at Killington 4/17 and will not adjust his schedule to ski with nerdy bumpers.
> 
> Saturday will be fine.  I can't imagine the ski-off taking more than a few minutes, especially if I get to call first run.
> 
> Ice-T is a rapper, I don't think he skis bumps.



Juggernaut???  Don't tell me you're gonna be on snowblades..da damn



Highway Star said:


> You had better be on skis.  Snowboarders are not allowed.




Wait snowboarders aren't allowed..that's rascist./.


DiMe said:


> I can't believe no ones figured it out yet.  Highway Star is the ShamWOW guy!



ahahahaahaha


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Brian, are you going to show up and throw down your patented "dumper air"?
> 
> From what I understand, you've got a lock on last place.....if you can finish.



Nope, no way I could hang with any of the top 30 skiers at Killington.  Besides the social dynamics are way too complex for me to possibly ever handle.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> thats understandable.  but then why on god's earth are you forever making pleas over here for people to ski with you?
> 
> you do understand the problem with your statement above, right?  you can not be _that_ stupid.



You're obviously miss the sarcasim.

I am calling this ski-off to "settle the score" here at A-zone.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You're obviously miss the sarcasim.
> 
> I am calling this ski-off to "settle the score" here at A-zone.



I didnt miss the sarcasm because there wasnt any.  Your posts and explanations bounce around like an eight year old with severe A.D.D.  You dont even know what you want.  

and exactly what score are you looking to settle.  You've been a raging douchebag for 3 years in here.  Now that you're getting your ass handed to you on a daily basis, you feel slighted?  disrespected?  nobody respects you.  trust me.  You could beat Dale Begg-Smith, Bode Miller and Shawn White all in one race and still nobody would respect you.  You're a tool, a clown, a toy for us to play with then toss to the side when we tire of you.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahaahaha


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> I didnt miss the sarcasm because there wasnt any.  Your posts and explanations bounce around like an eight year old with severe A.D.D.  You dont even know what you want.
> 
> and exactly what score are you looking to settle.  You've been a raging douchebag for 3 years in here.  Now that you're getting your ass handed to you on a daily basis, you feel slighted?  disrespected?  nobody respects you.  trust me.  You could beat Dale Begg-Smith, Bode Miller and Shawn White all in one race and still nobody would respect you.  You're a tool, a clown, a toy for us to play with then toss to the side when we tire of you.



Errr.....you're a weee bit slow in your old age aren't ye?

Large majority of my posts are from last year.

I've skied with the A-zone folk once, last fall.  I had to leave immediately because they were waaay too geeky.  I'm really not in it for anything except to embarass you.

What I'm concerned about is.....why do you have 5000 posts?  Obviously, you think your a-zone e-friends are cool.............but sorry, I don't. 

I think you have some anger issues over this to work out.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Errr.....you're a weee bit slow in your old age aren't ye?
> 
> Large majority of my posts are from last year.
> 
> I've skied with the A-zone folk once, last fall. I had to leave immediately because they were waaay too geeky. I'm really not in it for anything except to embarass you.


You rode up with Marc. MARC! And he was talking to Austin.

An engineer talking to another engineer. WTF did you expect? That's not AZers, that's just engineers. Only way it could have been nerdier is if it was a quad and I was on the chair with them. Or if you had been at lunch with us.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> i didnt miss the sarcasm because there wasnt any. Your posts and explanations bounce around like an eight year old with severe a.d.d. You dont even know what you want.
> 
> And exactly what score are you looking to settle. You've been a raging douchebag for 3 years in here. Now that you're getting your ass handed to you on a daily basis, you feel slighted? Disrespected? Nobody respects you. Trust me. You could beat dale begg-smith, bode miller and shawn white all in one race and still nobody would respect you. *you're a tool, a clown, a toy for us to play with then toss to the side when we tire of you*.


 potd


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> You rode up with Marc. MARC! And he was talking to Austin.
> 
> An engineer talking to another engineer. WTF did you expect? That's not AZers, that's just engineers. Only way it could have been nerdier is if it was a quad and I was on the chair with them. Or if you had been at lunch with us.



Being an engineer is no excuse for being a geek.  I know plenty of cool engineers and technical people.

And yes, it is a-zoners....


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> You rode up with Marc. MARC! And he was talking to Austin.
> 
> An engineer talking to another engineer. WTF did you expect? That's not AZers, that's just engineers. Only way it could have been nerdier is if it was a quad and I was on the chair with them. Or if you had been at lunch with us.


 
hey I love speaking in engineer-ese on the lifts :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Errr.....you're a weee bit slow in your old age aren't ye?
> 
> Large majority of my posts are from last year.



No one said anything about the majority of your posts.  You've been a member here for over 3 years, through all of which you've been a douche bag.

Once again we see that reading comprehension is not your strong suit.  Then again I'm not really sure you comprehend anything, so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## DiMe (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I've skied with the A-zone folk once, last fall.  I had to leave immediately because they were waaay too geeky.  I'm really not in it for anything except to embarass you.



Or because you had to go to jail for beating up a hooker which cut your season short!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

This is why I won't ride up the lift with random people....I'm like, standing there, looking all steezy in my outfit, big skis, etc, and people come up to me and ask if they can ride the lift with me......and I'm like......"NOPE!"


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Errr.....you're a weee bit slow in your old age aren't ye?
> 
> Large majority of my posts are from last year.
> 
> ...



:lol:  you're right, i'm humiliated.......

You're obviously in it for something.  My guess is approval.  something you yearn for on a daily basis in here.  God, the psychology of this is fascinating really.

Subject makes repeated pleas for ski partners

When rejected, subject makes repeated pleas for ski-offs

When ridiculed, subject throws multiple tantrums calling people geeky, nerdy and uncool.

When ridiculed further, subject tries to play victim.

When ridiculed further, subject posts links to threads on kzone.

and on and on and on.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Errr.....you're a weee bit slow in your old age aren't ye?
> 
> Large majority of my posts are from last year.
> 
> ...



:lol: go back and edit this post again.  OCD anyone????


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No one said anything about the majority of your posts.  You've been a member here for over 3 years, through all of which you've been a douche bag.
> 
> Once again we see that reading comprehension is not your strong suit.  Then again I'm not really sure you comprehend anything, so I guess it makes sense.



Lets just stick to the "comprehension" part of things, which doesn't seem to be your strong suit.

- I registered here in September 2005, posted 3 times (I was nice!!!)

- Did not post at all in 2006.

- Came back in July '07 to post in the Jiminy Peak A-zone challenge thread.  Was attacked.

- Started getting into it with threecry about his BS about Killington.

- Downhill from there.

So in reality, I've only been posting on here regularly for 1-1/2 years....


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> hey I love speaking in engineer-ese on the lifts :beer:


I proudly admit to being a nerd. Being a nerd pays pretty well, when it comes down to it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  you're right, i'm humiliated.......



low hanging fruit i guess...

see, that's funny because making jokes about 2knees is easy and he is a fruit.  i think i would fit in well in the complex killington social scene.  :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  you're right, i'm humiliated.......
> 
> You're obviously in it for something.  My guess is approval.  something you yearn for on a daily basis in here.  God, the psychology of this is fascinating really.
> 
> ...



Dude, it's pathetic how far you're reaching with this. 

We should stick to my original point:

A-zone is filled with a bunch of geeky, hack bumpers.  

That's it!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I proudly admit to being a nerd. Being a nerd pays pretty well, when it comes down to it.



Being cool pays even better though.  LOL.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Dude, it's pathetic how far you're reaching with this.
> 
> I only have one point:
> 
> A-zone is filled with a bunch of geeky, hack bumpers.  That's it!!!



says the guy who's landing 10 posts a page in this thread.  :lol:  BOO-YA


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Being cool pays even better though. LOL.


Mob boss?

Yeah, I guess that would pay better and be cooler.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Being cool pays even better though.  LOL.



Then you must be homeless


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Dude, it's pathetic how far you're reaching with this.
> 
> We should stick to my original point:
> 
> ...


And that matters because...?

Who cares?

So sorry we don't live up to your high standards.

Maybe you should go somewhere else where they do.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I proudly admit to being a nerd. Being a nerd pays pretty well, when it comes down to it.


Hell yeah...and you get involved in some really cool stuff.  When it comes down to it..us nerds do run the world.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hell yeah...and you get involved in some really cool stuff.  When it comes down to it..us nerds do run the world.



Actually, the cool people run the world.  But since the cool people have it all figured out, they let the nerds think that they run the world.  Make sense?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Actually, the cool people run the world. But since the cool people have it all figured out, they let the nerds think that they run the world. Make sense?


Yeah, can you imagine the raging kegger these guys and gals would have?
http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/11/worlds-richest-people-billionaires-2009-billionaires_land.html


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, can you imagine the raging kegger these guys and gals would have?
> http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/11/worlds-richest-people-billionaires-2009-billionaires_land.html



Those guys are cool.....and you're just fooling yourself.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2009)

So why do you come on AZ?


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I proudly admit to being a nerd. Being a nerd pays pretty well, when it comes down to it.


+1, although I tend to think of myself as more of a geek then a nerd...

BTW, Marc's also a lumberjack and that's OK...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> So why do you come on AZ?



To talk about Killington, silly.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2009)

hammer said:


> BTW, Marc's also a lumberjack and that's OK...


On Saturday I'll be putting on women's clothing and hanging around in bars.


----------



## reefer (Apr 14, 2009)

icedtea said:


> so who else will be there 11 AM top of K1???? Saturday!!!



I will be there at 11:00am Saturday, top of K1. It would be a pleasure to take a run or two with you. Hopefully HS joins us.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Lets just stick to the "comprehension" part of things, which doesn't seem to be your strong suit.
> 
> - I registered here in September 2005, posted 3 times (I was nice!!!)
> 
> ...



Nope, you were a douche in your first 3 posts, you weren't fooling anyone.

For someone who supposedly thinks so little of AZ you sure do remember a lot of details about your history here.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

reefer said:


> i will be there at 11:00am saturday, top of k1. It would be a pleasure to take a run or two with you. Hopefully hs joins us.



sweet!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nope, you were a douche in your first 3 posts, you weren't fooling anyone.



Classic, but false.



bvibert said:


> For someone who supposedly thinks so little of AZ you sure do remember a lot of details about your history here.



Search, nobb.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

hammer said:


> +1, although I tend to think of myself as more of a geek then a nerd...
> 
> BTW, Marc's also a lumberjack and that's OK...


Are you an ee by any chance?


----------



## powbmps (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't make the ski-off, but as you can see.....I'm pretty fuckin' cool!  Check my steez.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Can't make the ski-off, but as you can see.....I'm pretty fuckin' cool!  Check my steez.



too bad

it would be quite enjoyable to see a pro level talent like you whoop his ass.....not that you care, which is the common theme with ALL great skiers who aren't total sociopaths like hws, they're modest.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You're obviously miss the sarcasim.
> 
> I am calling this ski-off to "settle the score" here at A-zone.



Bullshit. If you really wanted to "settle the score" (whatever the eff that is) you would take a day off and head up on Friday (gonna be 60 and sunny after all). Duel with powbmps and 2knees and let reefer judge, or better yet videotape and then post it here and we can all judge. I consider both 2knees and powbmps among the top 5 of AZers I've skied with so if you school those nerdy bumpers, you'd have perhaps a little bit of credibility, at least in regards to your proclaimed skiing skill.



Highway Star said:


> We should stick to my original point:
> 
> A-zone is filled with a bunch of geeky, hack bumpers.



Let's do. See above. Geeky? Yeah, probably. Hacks? Maybe. Better than you in the bumps? Definitely. Think about it Creepy Kev - if you owned those two, you could have some serious bragging rights. Still, at the end of the day you'd still be a delusional antisocial douchebag, but we really can't help you there...


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

yes, friday will be epic spring time corn!!

so this means i will get to see some sweet zipper lines??? damn they r purrdyy!!


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Apr 14, 2009)

It's times like these I miss Snowman ..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bahahahahahahahaha
> 
> can we have one of these threads everyday???



JEA!!!!


JerseyJoey said:


> I'm pretty sure Boogie-Down could school HS as well. Wouldn't that be the shizzle. HS gets schooled by a chica on a board. HS=Fail.



ahahaha



Greg said:


> We've seen the video too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Highway Star said:


> You're going to need SKIS, two of them for this.  Probably some poles and ski boots too.





RENO said:


> Do any of them look like these guys?



der der der



RENO said:


> HerpeStar has no friends...





aahahahahah:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

severine said:


> Who's bringing the rulers?



I can fedex you guys the tape measure I use to measure tombstones...



2knees said:


> YOU'VE BEEN CALLED OUT FOR A FUN-OFF!!!!
> 
> the rules, we each take turns having fun.  the one who stops having fun first is the loser.  meet me at the front of Spartans, 8:00 sharp, tonight.




ahahahaha


Highway Star said:


> Why aer you posting in this thread?  This is for ski-off participants.




snap...


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

^ unfortunately boogiedown cannot roll to vt this weekend....

gss will you be making a kmart appearance???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Not a ruler, a yardstick.
> 
> Thanks.



damn somebody should one up him with a meter stick..snap:argue:



hammer said:


> Ooohh...he's challenging people to see how well they can straightline it down a trail, what a test of skill...
> 
> GSS, where are you...this sounds like a challenge that would be right up your alley.





icedtea said:


>




ahahaha


Highway Star said:


> Errr.....you're a weee bit slow in your old age aren't ye?
> 
> Large majority of my posts are from last year.
> 
> ...



If post whoring is cool than call me Miles Davis!!!



DiMe said:


> Or because you had to go to jail for beating up a hooker which cut your season short!!!




so funny highwaygnar is the shamwow guys..genius..


----------



## RENO (Apr 14, 2009)

*This man*






*Is A *


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I proudly admit to being a nerd. Being a nerd pays pretty well, when it comes down to it.





Highway Star said:


> To talk about Killington, silly.





RENO said:


> *This man*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't we all be friends..HighWayStar..why don't you post a photo TR and how many vertical feet is you maximum day???  If I had a ski-off with you it would be about pure vert.  I know Bode and 99 percent of AZ would be rooting for me..


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and 99 percent of AZ would be rooting for me..



I would root for you. No doubt. I can't believe I just said that...


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

So is this going down friday at 11:00 or sat at 11:00? 
Or both?
What highwaystar can't make friday and greg can't make saturday?
 :beer:


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be there both days!!! Friday is gonna be SICK!!!


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got $20 on highwaystar.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 14, 2009)

nice anymore takers???


----------



## thorski (Apr 14, 2009)

Friday is going to be nothing short of MAXIMUM SLAYAGE  all damn day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> Friday is going to be nothing short of MAXIMUM SLAYAGE  all damn day.



 vh,jvbh


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> Friday is going to be nothing short of MAXIMUM SLAYAGE  all damn day.



so you, i mean highwaystar, is going to rearrange his schedule to ski with the nerds and geeks on friday?

unfortunately, he isnt allowed to ski with us.  he can follow behind, at a distance of no less then 30 yards, but thats as close as i'll allow.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2009)

thorski said:


> What highwaystar can't make friday and greg can't make saturday?



You're all over the place. I won't be there either Friday nor Saturday. But I'll be there tomorrow....


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bullshit. If you really wanted to "settle the score" (whatever the eff that is) you would take a day off and head up on Friday (gonna be 60 and sunny after all). Duel with powbmps and 2knees and let reefer judge, or better yet videotape and then post it here and we can all judge. I consider both 2knees and powbmps among the top 5 of AZers I've skied with so if you school those nerdy bumpers, you'd have perhaps a little bit of credibility, at least in regards to your proclaimed skiing skill.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do. See above. Geeky? Yeah, probably. Hacks? Maybe. Better than you in the bumps? Definitely. Think about it Creepy Kev - if you owned those two, you could have some serious bragging rights. Still, at the end of the day you'd still be a delusional antisocial douchebag, but we really can't help you there...



Sorry Greg-O, not going to happen.  Tough to get the day off work on short notice.........and, my real live gf who skis with me every weekend (and is a better skier than 98%+ of A-zone, btw), definitely has to work.

Overall, I think you should calm down a bit.

If we get around to it, maybe we'll shoot some video of me skiing bumps this weekend.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bullshit. If you really wanted to "settle the score" (whatever the eff that is) you would take a day off and head up on Friday (gonna be 60 and sunny after all). Duel with powbmps and 2knees and let reefer judge, or better yet videotape and then post it here and we can all judge. I consider both 2knees and powbmps among the top 5 of AZers I've skied with so if you school those nerdy bumpers, you'd have perhaps a little bit of credibility, at least in regards to your proclaimed skiing skill.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do. See above. Geeky? Yeah, probably. Hacks? Maybe. Better than you in the bumps? Definitely. Think about it Creepy Kev - if you owned those two, you could have some serious bragging rights. Still, at the end of the day you'd still be a delusional antisocial douchebag, but we really can't help you there...



Tell it like it is Greg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






RENO said:


> HerpeStar has no friends...



HAHA:dunce:



RENO said:


> *This man*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can't we all be friends..HighWayStar..why don't you post a photo TR and how many vertical feet is you maximum day???  If I had a ski-off with you it would be about pure vert.  I know Bode and 99 percent of AZ would be rooting for me..



Seriously HS, you'd get less shit from others on AZ if you posted a TR every now and then.



Greg said:


> I would root for you. No doubt. I can't believe I just said that...



I'll Root for anyone...hey wait....


----------



## faceplant (Apr 14, 2009)

2knees said:


> women that you inflated yourself?




he inflates them

then he deflates thm-


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7ZdCC1xxkY*


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> so you, i mean highwaystar, is going to rearrange his schedule to ski with the nerds and geeks on friday?
> 
> unfortunately, he isnt allowed to ski with us.  he can follow behind, at a distance of no less then 30 yards, but thats as close as i'll allow.



So your just going to be there friday and not saturday?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Sorry Greg-O, not going to happen.  Tough to get the day off work on short notice.........and, my real live gf who skis with me every weekend (and is a better skier than 98%+ of A-zone, btw), definitely has to work.
> 
> Overall, I think you should calm down a bit.
> 
> If we get around to it, maybe we'll shoot some video of me skiing bumps this weekend.



You make your blowup doll work..


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

faceplant said:


> he inflates them
> 
> then he deflates thm-
> 
> ...



I so wish i could have done that to my girlfriend last night.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 15, 2009)

thorski said:


> I so wish i could have done that to my girlfriend last night.



did you get the, "You go skiing way to much"???


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> did you get the, "You go skiing way to much"???



Oh yeah. It sounds like BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

She doesn't think this thread is as funny as i do either.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

thorski said:


> So your just going to be there friday and not saturday?



Friday only.  wife is working all weekend so I have the kids by myself.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 15, 2009)

Rofl.


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Rofl.



Your just laughing cause your girl is a great skier.


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> Friday only.  wife is working all weekend so I have the kids by myself.



That sucks. At least friday could be epic. I for one am hoping for bikini top weather.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 15, 2009)

Pond skimming is at 12 noon saturday, so it shouldn't interfere with a quick ski-off at 11am.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 15, 2009)

*Agenda for ski-off will be as follows:*

We will run a mass start chinese downhill to Canyon Quad (or Superstar lift if CQ is not open).   Route is optional.  All in attendance are required to participate (don't bother even showing up otherwise!!!).   Winner of DH gets to call the first ski-off route/skiing style.  Top 0 to 3 skiers in the downhill will ski-off against me, depending on depth of talent....if there is no talent, no ski-off.


11:00 AM: Arrive at top of K-1.  
11:05 AM: Move to top of Downdraft/Cascade headwall for mass start chinese downhill, 
11:10 AM: Start of downhill.
11:12 AM: Arrive at bottom of lift. 
11:13 AM: Load lift.  If you're not there, I'm not waiting.
11:17 AM: Ski-off participants gather at top of lift.  
11:18 AM: Winner of DH calls out route and skiing style, and will ski first.
11:20 AM: Ski-off begins.
11:25 AM-Noon:  Repeat.  Each skier calls and leads one run.

Simple!!!!


----------



## icedtea (Apr 15, 2009)

Agenda for ski-off will be as follows:

We will run a mass start chinese downhill to Canyon Quad (or Superstar lift if CQ is not open). Route is optional. All in attendance are required to participate (don't bother even showing up otherwise!!!). Winner of DH gets to call the first ski-off route/skiing style. Top 0 to 3 skiers in the downhill will ski-off against me, depending on depth of talent....if there is no talent, no ski-off.


11:00 AM: Arrive at top of K-1.
11:05 AM: Move to top of Downdraft/Cascade headwall for mass start chinese downhill,
11:10 AM: Start of downhill.
11:12 AM: Arrive at bottom of lift.
11:13 AM: Load lift. If you're not there, I'm not waiting.
11:17 AM: Ski-off participants gather at top of lift.
11:17:30 AM: Congregate at Ganji's for a massive Dutchie sesh!
11:18 AM: Winner of DH calls out route and skiing style, and will ski first.
11:20 AM: Ski-off begins.
11:25 AM-Noon: Repeat. Each skier calls and leads one run.


Irie!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> *Agenda for ski-off will be as follows:*
> 
> We will run a mass start chinese downhill to Canyon Quad (or Superstar lift if CQ is not open).   Route is optional.  All in attendance are required to participate (don't bother even showing up otherwise!!!).   Winner of DH gets to call the first ski-off route/skiing style.  Top 0 to 3 skiers in the downhill will ski-off against me, depending on depth of talent....if there is no talent, no ski-off.
> 
> ...




Downdraft/Cascade..that's a black diamond..you're going to get owned!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 15, 2009)

Seems sort of quiet in here all of sudden.  Somehow, I think the only people showing up for this is myself and thorski.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 15, 2009)

ha i'll be there! don't worry, be happy.


----------



## thorski (Apr 15, 2009)

Icedtea and his crew will be there as well.
I always think its fun when you get to tide with 20+ people for awhile.
Saturday is gonna be tough for me though i'm skimming.


----------



## reefer (Apr 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Seems sort of quiet in here all of sudden.  Somehow, I think the only people showing up for this is myself and thorski.



Just to assure you, I will be there Saturday, sounds interesting enough.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm bored of watching HS make an ass out of himself. It is only funny for the 1st day or two, then it gets old.   I do hope he posts up some more dumb shit in the future, like his plan for K to stay open all year.  That was farkin great for laughs! :lol:


----------



## RENO (Apr 15, 2009)

Like I said in KZone, anybody that shows up for this is an idiot. HS has absolutely no intention of showing up. He's just F'ing with you. You'll show up and he'll be nearby laughing at you with his buddies and then he'll laugh at you on AZone afterwards too...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 15, 2009)

RENO said:


> Like I said in KZone, anybody that shows up for this is an idiot. HS has absolutely no intention of showing up. He's just F'ing with you. You'll show up and he'll be nearby laughing at you with his buddies and then he'll laugh at you on AZone afterwards too...



Hence, you will be showing up.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I do hope he posts up some more dumb shit in the future,



death, taxes and highwaystars stupidity......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

reno said:


> like i said in kzone, anybody that shows up for this is an idiot. Hs has absolutely no intention of showing up. He's just f'ing with you. You'll show up and he'll be nearby laughing at you with his buddies and then he'll laugh at you on azone afterwards too...



lame!!!!!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow. 31 pages and still going.

Fortunately, I will be spending the weekend at Yankee Stadium. If I wasn't, I'd show up to the ski off and ski that bitch right off the hill. Maybe next time Mr. Top Thirty. You dodged a bullet this time.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 15, 2009)

RENO said:


> Like I said in KZone, anybody that shows up for this is an idiot. HS has absolutely no intention of showing up. He's just F'ing with you. You'll show up and he'll be nearby laughing at you with his buddies and then he'll laugh at you on AZone afterwards too...



I will be there, you can laugh at me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Wow. 31 pages and still going.
> 
> Fortunately, I will be spending the weekend at Yankee Stadium. If I wasn't, I'd show up to the ski off and ski that bitch right off the hill. Maybe next time Mr. Top Thirty. You dodged a bullet this time.


only on page 5 for me


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Wow. 31 pages and still going.
> 
> Fortunately, I will be spending the weekend at Yankee Stadium. If I wasn't, I'd show up to the ski off and ski that bitch right off the hill. Maybe next time Mr. Top Thirty. You dodged a bullet this time.




If you don't mind me axin, how much you paying for the tickets and where are the seats? I hear prices are crazy expensive in the new stadium.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

JerseyJoey said:


> Wow. 31 pages and still going.
> 
> Fortunately, I will be spending the weekend at Yankee Stadium. If I wasn't, I'd show up to the ski off and ski that bitch right off the hill. Maybe next time Mr. Top Thirty. You dodged a bullet this time.



he dodged a bullet with me as well...but next season at Stowe I own his ass in the woods..how do you judge a ski off in the woods???  Nevermind..if I take Highwaygnar in the woods, he might get flustered thinking of his top 30 circle-jerks in the Juggernaut glades..


----------



## icedtea (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> he dodged a bullet with me as well...but next season at Stowe I own his ass in the woods..how do you judge a ski off in the woods???  Nevermind..if I take Highwaygnar in the woods, he might get flustered thinking of his top 30 circle-jerks in the *Juggernaut glades.*.



Actually dude there are sick glades off Juggernaut, just do not get lost.


----------



## RENO (Apr 15, 2009)

icedtea said:


> I will be there, you can laugh at me.


If he does show up, please give him a gentle nudge into a tree for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

RENO said:


> If he does show up, please give him a gentle nudge into a tree for me.
> 
> Thanks!



lol...is this thread starting to die???:dunce:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lol...is this thread starting to die???:dunce:


It would seem that way.  AZ as a whole is pretty quite right now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2009)

rootdkj said:


> it would seem that way.  Az as a whole is pretty quite right now.



lame


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> lame


seriously


----------



## faceplant (Apr 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> This is why I won't ride up the lift with random people....I'm like, standing there, looking all steezy in my outfit, big skis, etc, and people come up to me and ask if they can ride the lift with me......and I'm like......"NOPE!"




son-  your obviously hurting- 
it hurts to read your posts to
we"re begging you-  get some profesional help -
soon-
it aint a sign of weakness
it dont mean your 'crazy'
it'll just make you feel a whole lot better about yourself-
you sound young so theres still time


----------



## thorski (Apr 16, 2009)

You hear that Highwaystar?  Dr. phil is here and he wants to talk to you.
:argue:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

thorski said:


> You hear that Highwaystar?  Dr. phil is here and he wants to talk to you.
> :argue:



faceplant = FAIL.

A-zone has a disease, and I'm the cure.


----------



## mister moose (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> A-zone has a disease, and I'm the *cure*.



Try harder.


----------



## thorski (Apr 16, 2009)

mister moose said:


> Try harder.



How can he try any harder really?  He's already dodging bullets from guys who would rather go to miley cyrus concerts-oops my bad. I meant guys who would rather go golfing or to baseball games to see the jonas brothers sing the national anthem.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 16, 2009)

Problem: Canyon Quad is not running Saturday.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 16, 2009)

Move the ski off-- top of forerunner quad at Stowe at 11:00.  I'd be down for that (not to compete but for the entertainment factor).  Plus, I wanna ski Stowe but don't wanna miss the HS no show!


----------



## thorski (Apr 16, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Problem: Canyon Quad is not running Saturday.



Isnt the triple running instead? 
I want ski the woods while we still can. helmet or not


----------



## icedtea (Apr 16, 2009)

thorski said:


> Isnt the triple running instead?
> I want ski the woods while we still can. helmet or not



that always the plan!!! coverage was still great last sunday


----------



## hammer (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> A-zone has a disease, and I'm the cure.


What is the "disease" and how are you the "cure"?  Please elaborate...



Madroch said:


> Move the ski off-- top of forerunner quad at Stowe at 11:00. I'd be down for that (not to compete but for the entertainment factor). Plus, I wanna ski Stowe but don't wanna miss the HS no show!


A "change in venue" would be just what HS wants...an excuse to miss his ski-off and continue to taunt the rest of AZ all summer...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 16, 2009)

thorski said:


> How can he try any harder really?  He's already dodging bullets from guys who would rather go to miley cyrus concerts-oops my bad. I meant guys who would rather go golfing or to baseball games to see the jonas brothers sing the national anthem.



Hannah rules yo!!!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

hammer said:


> What is the "disease" and how are you the "cure"?  Please elaborate...



Laaaameness.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 16, 2009)

Have the ski-off in the woods so no one plows over some young kid with his or her parents trying to enjoy some spring skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> faceplant = FAIL.
> 
> A-zone has a disease, and I'm the cure.



spoken like a text book sociopath

I'm with faceplant - get some help.  I'm done participating in any further flame wars with you and feel a bit guilty for having done so considering your condition.

hope you're able to figure this thing called life out


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> spoken like a text book sociopath
> 
> I'm with faceplant - get some help.  I'm done participating in any further flame wars with you and feel a bit guilty for having done so considering your condition.
> 
> hope you're able to figure this thing called life out



I'm feeling a bit guilty about it as well. Just a very little bit though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> A-zone has a disease, and I'm the cure.




Well, they do say that laughter is the best medicine for a lot of ailments, and you are giving us a lot to laugh at....

:lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, they do say that laughter is the best medicine for a lot of ailments, and you are giving us a lot to laugh at....
> 
> :lol:


 +1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

madriverjack said:


> Have the ski-off in the woods so no one plows over some young kid with his or her parents trying to enjoy some spring skiing.



boo..any good ski-off will have some innocent bystanders...I'd love to be in the skioff on my Nordica Blowers..when I fly by Highwaystar..I'd get low and in the backseat and make a hard carve and spray him in the face with K-Marts signature snow..


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

FYI, this is still on.  

GSS = FAIL!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> FYI, this is still on.



Good luck with the ski off, but I don't think anyone really cares anymore.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

Attn: this is the 9th most lengthy thread in this forum.  WOOOT!


----------



## Madroch (Apr 16, 2009)

Side bets anyone on whether HS shows?  While the idea of the ski off is ludicrous, betting on whether he shows may be entertaining.

$5 HS never participates (limited to first taker--preferably HS-- I am not a rich man).  He may show (and either not ID himself or deem everyone not spongeworthy) or he may not appear at all.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

Mondeo!!!!!  Your presence is requested at the SKI-OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

Mondeo needs a special invitation:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/53952-mondeo-i-am-calling-you-out-ski-off.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Mondeo needs a special invitation:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/53952-mondeo-i-am-calling-you-out-ski-off.html



Mondeo is wimping out,..


----------



## hammer (Apr 16, 2009)

Whatever happened to the ski-off challenges that were made on EpicSki?

Curious minds don't want to know...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

hammer said:


> Whatever happened to the ski-off challenges that were made on EpicSki?
> 
> Curious minds don't want to know...



Nobody from Epic has ever come out for a Ski-off.  

However, they did come out to the clinic: "Skiing, the Highway Way".  It was interesting, yet boring and anti-climactic at the same time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It was interesting, yet boring and anti-climactic at the same time.




Sort of like your pathetic existence in this world.  

I swore I wasn't going to direct another word towards you as 

A. I think you are a seriously disturbed individual in need of extensive psychotherapy and I feel bad that my words may further damage you as an individual, if that's even possible.

B. Doing so only fuels your fire to kick it up a notch and act like an even bigger loser.  You literally out do yourself with every post you make.


I have zero authoritative power here, but KNOCK IT THE FUCK OFF.  If you were my best friend in the world I'd punch you in the face for being so incredibly obnoxious ALL THE TIME.

You've proved your point.  You ARE the internet's biggest loser.  Now just SHUT THE FUCK UP

go hit up the TGR forums with your incredibly juvenile ski off bull shit. 

I cannot think of a single person in the world that I have ever met who would think that your behavior is anything but a complete EMBARRASSMENT.  

Get help kid, you need it.


----------



## JD (Apr 16, 2009)

This shit is so "better off dead"  All of you, go back to the 80s and die.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

I think deadheadskier takes the 'A...........way to seriously.


----------



## skiing is life (Apr 16, 2009)

i think your a tard


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I think deadheadskier takes the 'A...........way to seriously.



No

I just think you're a serious asshole

and while I briefly thought your antics were entertaining and a source of amusement, I've grown sick of them/you and seriously view you as a cancer.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> No
> 
> I just think you're a serious asshole
> 
> and while I briefly thought your antics were entertaining and a source of amusement, I've grown sick of them/you and seriously view you as a cancer.



Soooo.......are you saying that you have cancer of the 'A?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Soooo.......are you saying that I'm the cancer of the 'A?



yes, absolutely


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2009)

Highway Star we are waiting for your answer, we are just curious what a Ski off actually accomplishes in your opinion?
http://forums.alpinezone.com/53954-ski-offs.html


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread has gone way past any sort of usefulness, not that it ever had any usefulness to begin with.  I'm locking it.


----------

